# Please recommend a camera



## Steph (Dec 8, 2008)

I am looking for a box camera (Kodak Brownie type) with the following  features:

- Very simple lens 
- Camera that uses 120 film
- Camera that takes square pictures (6x6 cm or 2.25x2.25 in)
- Non-collectible (I want to use it and it has to be cheap)

Any suggestion?

Edit: oh yes! Although I don't want a collectible camera, I put this thread in the collector's corner as people hanging around here are more likely to have suggestions.


----------



## viridari (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe a Kiev 88?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 8, 2008)

You could get a real Kodak Brownie (why get that "type" if that is what you want?) for anywhere from $5.00 - $15.00 on eBay


----------



## Steph (Dec 8, 2008)

viridari said:


> Maybe a Kiev 88?



Far too sophisticated. I want a back to basics camera to take a pictures like it was done it the 30s and before.


----------



## Steph (Dec 8, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> You could get a real Kodak Brownie (why get that "type" if that is what you want?) for anywhere from $5.00 - $15.00 on eBay



I would, but I cannot find a Brownie that shoots square images on 120 film (do they exist at all?). I have a Brownie that shoots 2.25 x 3.25 in negs (on 120 film) but I cannot find a lab that would actually print that size of negs (most labs only print from 6x4.5, 6x6 and 6x7 negs). Moreover I would prefer square pictures.


----------



## bhop (Dec 8, 2008)

Brownie Hawkeye Flash shoots square images.. that's what I got from my grandma.  I'm still working on the first roll though.  It's about as simple as it gets.  Align image in viewfinder, press the shutter... no adjustments or anything.  Tons on ebay, starting at 99¢.

Only thing about them, they were designed for 620 film, but that's the same size film as 120, just a smaller diameter spool.  You just need to use a 620 spool on the take-up side.  The 120 spool will work fine on the feed side.  Just make sure you either switch the film back to the 120 spool before you send the film out for processing (in total darkness) or request your 620 spool back.  Or if you're processing it yourself, make sure you don't toss it since 120 spools won't fit on the take-up end.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2008)

^ Good suggestion!

Also:



 Kodak Duaflex (although it's a TLR) 6x6 on 620 film
ADOX 66 (hard to find though)
Anscoflex (TLR)
Argoflex (TLR)
Spartus 120 Flash
Tower Snappy
That's all I can think of.


----------



## Steph (Dec 9, 2008)

bhop said:


> Brownie Hawkeye Flash shoots square images.. that's what I got from my grandma.  I'm still working on the first roll though.  It's about as simple as it gets.  Align image in viewfinder, press the shutter... no adjustments or anything.  Tons on ebay, starting at 99¢.
> 
> Only thing about them, they were designed for 620 film, but that's the same size film as 120, just a smaller diameter spool.  You just need to use a 620 spool on the take-up side.  The 120 spool will work fine on the feed side.  Just make sure you either switch the film back to the 120 spool before you send the film out for processing (in total darkness) or request your 620 spool back.  Or if you're processing it yourself, make sure you don't toss it since 120 spools won't fit on the take-up end.



Thanks. I will look into those. I wanted to avoid the hassle of re-spooling and that is why I specified 120 film as opposed to 620. This might an option though if I cannot find anything else.


----------



## Steph (Dec 9, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> ^ Good suggestion!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestions. I am off to Google and eBay to see what they look like.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2008)

There is also the Zeiss Ikon box tengor 54/2, granted yeah it is a collectable and might be a bit tough to locate but it is all metal and can take a beating so useing it properly won't hurt it. I bought one for 6USD at a local antiques dealer. After a quick check there are some available on e-bay currently, one I saw was at ten bucks.

*EDIT*
If you are curious


----------



## Steph (Dec 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> There is also the Zeiss Ikon box tengor 54/2, granted yeah it is a collectable and might be a bit tough to locate but it is all metal and can take a beating so useing it properly won't hurt it. I bought one for 6USD at a local antiques dealer. After a quick check there are some available on e-bay currently, one I saw was at ten bucks.
> 
> *EDIT*
> If you are curious



Beautiful camera but I would prefer 6x6 negs. The Tengor shoots 6x9 negs.


----------



## IanG (Dec 10, 2008)

What about an Ensign Ful-Vue, easy to find, even in Steventon 

Or the Ful-Vue Super, although I've not seen one of those except in adverts.  The basic Ful-Vue's were very common in the UK, I can remember our neighbours daughter using one.

Ian


----------



## Steph (Dec 10, 2008)

IanG said:


> What about an Ensign Ful-Vue, easy to find, even in Steventon
> 
> Or the Ful-Vue Super, although I've not seen one of those except in adverts.  The basic Ful-Vue's were very common in the UK, I can remember our neighbours daughter using one.
> 
> Ian



Yep. When looking on eBay I came across the Ful-Vue and they would fit the bill (and I like their unusual look). I was outbid at the last minute on one of them yesterday but they are plenty and they are dirt cheap. This is a brilliant suggestion! I believe the Ful-Vue Super uses 620 film so I'll go with the basic model.


----------



## IanG (Dec 10, 2008)

The Super came out in 1954, so I think would use 120, like the basic model. You sometimes see Ful-Vue's on the shelves in charity shops, not sure if you have any in Steventon, (my sister liver there for a few years).

Just remember that all those simple cameras relied on the wide latitude of films like Verichrome Pan.

Ian


----------



## Steph (Dec 10, 2008)

IanG said:


> The Super came out in 1954, so I think would use 120, like the basic model.



I read this from here:



> Except the Ful-Vue Super which used 620 film, the Ful-Vues use(d) type No. 120 rollfilm.



But I don't know if that's accurate.


----------



## IanG (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting, there's a link to a site where they got much of the information, which mentions a 1954 BJP Almanac advert, I actually have that book open in front of me here in Turkey 

The only mention of 620 in the 8 pages of the Ross Ensign Adverts is that that the top Ensign model the Selfix 820 Special will take 120 or 620 film.

In the review of new products later in the book the Snapper is shown as being a 620 camera. It seems very odd to take a backward step to a film size with limited choice of films available.

So I guess it could be a 620 camera.

Ian


----------



## compur (Dec 10, 2008)

The Bilora Bella 66:






... and similar cameras such as the Felica, Klimax, Bunny, Agfa Click, and many others.


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2008)

Steph said:


> Beautiful camera but I would prefer 6x6 negs. The Tengor shoots 6x9 negs.



Sorry, I misread the 6X6 part :blushing:


----------



## walter23 (Dec 16, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> You could get a real Kodak Brownie (why get that "type" if that is what you want?) for anywhere from $5.00 - $15.00 on eBay



Most old Kodak rollfilm cameras use film sizes or spool types that aren't available anymore.

Keep an eye out for German-built box cameras.  They seem to usually take 120 film.  You could just search ebay for "120 camera" and find all kinds of weird stuff.

There are, of course, about a billion varieties of 120 film camera other than the box-style that you could consider as well.  Dacora digna, ilford sporti, about a zillion cheap TLRs, cheap folding cameras with scale focusing, etc...   you should expect that any old camera, even a simple box camera, might need repair.  Cheap old cameras often have rotary style shutters that have jammed up because of dirt or corrosion.  You may have to disassemble them and clean the surfaces to make them function again.

Here's the shutter mechanism from a 4x5 box camera I got last week:
















It's a pretty simple spring-loaded pendulum thingy, similar to what's inside a Holga.  It was pretty sticky, so I had to disassemble it and sand the rust off the mating surfaces. Now it works perfectly.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 16, 2008)

Steph said:


> Far too sophisticated. I want a back to basics camera to take a pictures like it was done it the 30s and before.



Go into more detail.  By the 1930s a huge range of features were available.  Do you want a camera with a range of shutter speeds and apertures?  Or just a few selections?  Box cameras were the point-n-shoots of the day, but there were plenty of more sophisticated cameras.  I've got several cameras in my collection from the 1880s that have many of the features of my circa 1970ish Super Graphic.

It's not wood and leather, but the Agfa Clik is pretty simple, has few features, usually goes for cheap, and shoots 6x6.

http://www.merrillphoto.com/agfaclick.htm

My favorites for simple, classic, 6x6 cameras are folders.  Most are mid-20th century, but still simple compared to anything recent.  Most 6x6 folders will fit in a pocket like an over stuffed wallet.

http://www.cleanimages.com/Article-MediumFormatInYourPocket.asp
http://www.williamsphotographic.com/ocr/mf/other.html


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a list of Kodak 120 cameras

kodak classics - mischa koning


----------

